
Teenagers will eat veggies–if you tell them they’re sticking it to the man - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/teenagers-will-eat-veggies-if-you-tell-them-theyre-sticking-it-to-the-man/
======
hrgeek
Great idea! Thanks

